# How to make use of "XP-Pen Star G640" (USB drawing/writing tablet) on FreeBSD?



## First_Law_of_Unix (Jan 4, 2023)

Hello and happy new year to all.

So I'm trying to get a USB writing tablet to work on FreeBSD 13.1 so that I can write/solve math equations digitally rather than writing on paper.

I have installed the following drivers:

```
pkg install libwacom
pkg install xf86-input-wacom
pkg install xf86-input-evdev
```

I have removed `xf86-input-wacom` so that it does not conflict with `xf86-input-evdev`.
I read on a different thread stating that `xf86-input-evdev` is the way to go.

When I do: `xsetwacom list devices`
The return is simply blank.

Here is what `xinput list` shows:


```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ System mouse                              id=6    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech Gaming Mouse G502                id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet                 id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet                 id=14   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ BY Tech Usb Gaming Keyboard               id=15   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ System keyboard multiplexer               id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                              id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT keyboard                               id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Logitech Gaming Mouse G502                id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ BY Tech Usb Gaming Keyboard               id=11   [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

Here is what `dmesg | grep -i PenTablet` outputs:


```
ugen0.2: <UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet> at usbus0
ums2: <UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ums3: <UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhid0: <UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 1> on usbus0
```

Here is what xorg.log shows:


```
[    13.485] (II) config/udev: Adding input device UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet (/dev/input/event7)
[    13.485] (**) UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
[    13.485] (**) UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[    13.485] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet'
[    13.485] (**) UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet: always reports core events
[    13.486] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"
[    13.486] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    13.487] (II) event7  - UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 1: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    13.488] (II) event7  - UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 1: device is a pointer
[    13.490] (II) event7  - UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 1: device removed
[    13.490] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event7"
[    13.490] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet" (type: MOUSE, id 13)
[    13.490] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[    13.490] (**) UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[    13.490] (**) UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    13.490] (**) UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    13.492] (II) event7  - UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 1: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    13.493] (II) event7  - UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 1: device is a pointer
[    13.495] (II) config/udev: Adding input device UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet (/dev/input/event8)
[    13.495] (**) UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
[    13.495] (**) UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[    13.495] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet'
[    13.495] (**) UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet: always reports core events
[    13.495] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
[    13.495] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    13.497] (II) event8  - UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 1: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    13.498] (II) event8  - UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 1: device is a pointer
[    13.500] (II) event8  - UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 1: device removed
[    13.500] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event8"
[    13.500] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet" (type: MOUSE, id 14)
[    13.500] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[    13.500] (**) UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[    13.500] (**) UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    13.500] (**) UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    13.502] (II) event8  - UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 1: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    13.503] (II) event8  - UGTABLET 6 inch PenTablet, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 1: device is a pointer
```

Here is what `webcamd -l` shows:


```
Available device(s):
webcamd [-d ugen2.1] -N ATI-EHCI-root-HUB -S unknown -M 0
webcamd [-d ugen0.1] -N 0x1b6f--XHCI-root-HUB -S unknown -M 0
webcamd [-d ugen7.1] -N ATI-EHCI-root-HUB -S unknown -M 1
webcamd [-d ugen4.1] -N ATI-EHCI-root-HUB -S unknown -M 2
webcamd [-d ugen1.1] -N ATI-OHCI-root-HUB -S unknown -M 0
webcamd [-d ugen5.1] -N ATI-OHCI-root-HUB -S unknown -M 1
webcamd [-d ugen3.1] -N ATI-OHCI-root-HUB -S unknown -M 2
webcamd [-d ugen6.1] -N ATI-OHCI-root-HUB -S unknown -M 3
webcamd [-d ugen4.2] -N USB3-0-HD-Audio-Capture-USB3-0-HD-Video-Capture -S HU123450 -M 0
webcamd [-d ugen1.2] -N Logitech-Gaming-Mouse-G502 -S 077833733533 -M 0
webcamd [-d ugen2.2] -N USB3-0-HD-Audio-Capture-USB3-0-HD-Video-Capture -S HU123450 -M 1
webcamd [-d ugen1.3] -N BY-Tech-Usb-Gaming-Keyboard -S unknown -M 0
webcamd [-d ugen0.2] -N UGTABLET-6-inch-PenTablet -S 000000 -M 0
```

Anyone knows how I can get this USB drawing tablet to work?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## bakul (Jan 4, 2023)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/WacomTablet — this may help.


----------



## First_Law_of_Unix (Jan 4, 2023)

Thank you for replying.

I have followed the guide, however I have no idea if it's working...

I connected the drawing pad and usually on Windows 10, the pad acts like a mouse pad and I can move the mouse pointer at the desktop screen. 
This is not happening after I followed the guide on FreeBSD.

Thanks


----------

